# RamCat Knockoffs!



## deast1988 (Aug 1, 2017)

I got 30 hyper dermic knockoffs from China an don't see any design flaws or anything they are hard to compare differences even to a real rage I'm hard pressed to find differences.





I've never seen knockoff RamCats before so anyone have experience with them. I watched a load of chinadermic test on YouTube but never saw these on YouTube or ebay before any feedback before I order a couple dozen to see how they do.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 1, 2017)

Wow! I may have to give these a try this season. The knock off rages did well for me last year!


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 1, 2017)

The Fever said:


> Wow! I may have to give these a try this season. The knock off rages did well for me last year!



I have a pile of rages I think I'll try these aswell. $20 for $120 worth of broad heads not a bad deal to atleastvtry.


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 1, 2017)

So you feel good about supporting the Chinese black market?


----------



## BlackEagle (Aug 1, 2017)

BowChilling said:


> So you feel good about supporting the Chinese black market?



I care about my wallet. I shoot the Chinese rages and love them. 

$40-$50 for 3 real hypodermics when I can buy 30-40 of them from China for the same price and get the same results?


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Aug 1, 2017)

Rage doesn't care about sending there manufacturing to china and charging us $45 dollars for $3 worth of Chinese broadheads. Rage could have there heads made in America and still turn a very nice profit for what there charging.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 2, 2017)

It's not going to last much longer. Better get them while you can...


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 2, 2017)

BowChilling said:


> So you feel good about supporting the Chinese black market?



Helping the little guy that helps me save money. How many companies close shop sell to the big guy who goes straight over seas. I've read the news where Rage is suing all the importers to close the avenues of knockoffs. If I get same performance for a 90¢ broadheads as I saw 3 hyperdermics for around $50. I'm all for the 90¢ head, I asked on here about RamCat knockoffs because I'm impressed with the Rages I received from China. But there's lots of YouTube test to back up the validity of how strong the fake rages are. I also feel that rage wouldn't be pursing the litigation against the importers if something wasn't off about Rage being made in a China same place the knockoffs are coming from. I haven't seen any test performed or any one with personal experience regarding these RamCat broadheads from over seas so I came here to ask if any one has tested or compared them. I'm in the boat most heads are a one an done deal. If every head curls blades after hit might not be bad to stock up. Just my views

$35 for 3

Or 12 for $20 

I'm just trying to see if folks have tested or messed with them. To see if I should


----------



## The Fever (Aug 2, 2017)

BowChilling said:


> So you feel good about supporting the Chinese black market?



So you feel good about American companies taking jobs to China to turn a larger profit? Make them in America and you won't have this problem. If you lay with dogs...


----------



## The Fever (Aug 2, 2017)

alligood729 said:


> It's not going to last much longer. Better get them while you can...



I'm following this closely as well. I suspect it won't go anywhere for long. What say ye?


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 2, 2017)

The Fever said:


> So you feel good about American companies taking jobs to China to turn a larger profit? Make them in America and you won't have this problem. If you lay with dogs...



No I don't agree with that either. I don't shoot Rage heads either. But stealing a design with no consequences is just wrong. You guys can do whatever makes you happy!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 2, 2017)

BowChilling said:


> So you feel good about supporting the Chinese black market ?



I do not sir. While I am guilty of buying products made in China, I do not buy known counterfeit products. Its like cutting your own throat.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 2, 2017)

The Fever said:


> So you feel good about American companies taking jobs to China to turn a larger profit? Make them in America and you won't have this problem. If you lay with dogs...



When you really get to the root of it, then we are just as guilty as the corporations.  I'm sure you own some mutual funds, stocks, etc....those companies have responsibilities to shareholders to turn XYZ profits.  To make the stock price XYZ.  If they don't you won't own them.  If it doesn't make money, you won't retire.  

Now, back to bowhunting.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 2, 2017)

I still got the high dollar ones from last year. Never fired a shot. 
3 pack for 45.00 will last me 2 years.


----------



## Designasaurus (Aug 2, 2017)

Making my living doing product development, I definitely have a problem with knock-offs wherever they might come from.  Just because something is legal doesn't mean it is ethical.  Many companies I have connections with have either gone out of business or were forced to move their manufacturing overseas to compete with knockoffs made offshore.  There is a cost.


----------



## fountain (Aug 2, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> When you really get to the root of it, then we are just as guilty as the corporations.  I'm sure you own some mutual funds, stocks, etc....those companies have responsibilities to shareholders to turn XYZ profits.  To make the stock price XYZ.  If they don't you won't own them.  If it doesn't make money, you won't retire.
> 
> Now, back to bowhunting.




So, you're saying to buy stock in the China made rage and ramcat heads?  Good idea...im putting in my notice today!!!! Hunting season is growing near....


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 2, 2017)

fountain said:


> So, you're saying to buy stock in the China made rage and ramcat heads?  Good idea...im putting in my notice today!!!! Hunting season is growing near....



I'm simply saying when a company chooses to move production overseas to a country that has the least regulation in the entire world to make the most profits....then all bets are off.  Global economy we live it.  I own plenty of international stocks too.  I'm an equal opportunity money collector.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 2, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> When you really get to the root of it, then we are just as guilty as the corporations.  I'm sure you own some mutual funds, stocks, etc....those companies have responsibilities to shareholders to turn XYZ profits.  To make the stock price XYZ.  If they don't you won't own them.  If it doesn't make money, you won't retire.
> 
> Now, back to bowhunting.



That means that their only responsibility as a corporation is to the stockholders themselves. That eliminates and responsibility to the societies in which they operate. I believe they have as much of a responsibility to the community they sell their products in as much as their corporate shareholders. It's why many sportsman have chosen to remove their purchases from companies who don't support the hunter and fisherman. Dog food companies have given money to anti-hunting organizations and camo companies have lost market share by not supporting hunters...moving your labor overseas removes the economic multipliers of consumer consumption by eliminating jobs domestically. Much as I don't support companies who aren't supporting my passions actively, I don't lose sleep over companies who suffer from counterfeit products when they took their jobs to other nations and make their living off the backs of children and women in exploitative ways.

I hope you kill a big buck bud!


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 2, 2017)

Only thing I asked if folks have tried the heads, I see it as my money an I see some of the outdoor industry as a monopoly but that's my views. Im just looking for deals an saving some money. RamCats look like a one an done head I've never shot them but if I can get a bunch for cheap that perform the same I'm down.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 2, 2017)

I have not used them David. I heard the blade bend a little easier. 
My good blades bend. So if it's sharp & opens it will work.


----------



## uturn (Aug 2, 2017)

Just wait till some knock off comes to your town and all of a sudden they can do your job for less...

Careful what you wish for...I certainly do not condone the greedy elite nor do I see how someone can dictate what minimum wage I should pay someone with no regard for my profit nor liability but, there is a price to pay for all things both good and bad!!

I know the man ask about the broad heads but, it obviously sparked a fire in more than just a few!!

Boy time afield can't come any too soon!

Good Luck Folks


----------



## BlackEagle (Aug 2, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> I still got the high dollar ones from last year. Never fired a shot.
> 3 pack for 45.00 will last me 2 years.



I'm willing to bet they will last you a lot longer than that.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 2, 2017)

BlackEagle said:


> I'm willing to bet they will last you a lot longer than that.



OUCH !


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 2, 2017)

Bkw gets them when she runs out.


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 2, 2017)

Im not saying yay or nay, and to the o.p.- i never shot them. But $16.50 each for a broadhead? This problem created itself.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 3, 2017)

dixiecutter said:


> Im not saying yay or nay, and to the o.p.- i never shot them. But $16.50 each for a broadhead? This problem created itself.



What about the price of top line bows. A new rifle cost less. 
No way there's that much to it. 
1600 dollar bows. New. No wonder the cross bow market is booming. Get a good one under 600


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 3, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> What about the price of top line bows. A new rifle cost less.
> No way there's that much to it.
> 1600 dollar bows. New. No wonder the cross bow market is booming. Get a good one under 600



u right


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 3, 2017)

deast1988 said:


> RamCats look like a one an done head I've never shot them



They are not one and done. In fact you cant hardly destroy the body of a RamCat. I normally replace the blades in my broadhead anyway if I kill something and that's the same with a RamCat. I did have a couple last year that I was able to resharpen. The blades don't bend as easily as you would think.


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 3, 2017)

I haven't used them. 


Someone mentioned the knockoffs wouldn't be available much longer. I disagree. They can't stop the illegal drugs and poisonous snakes being imported into our country. I doubt a broadhead is going to garner much attention.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 4, 2017)

BowChilling said:


> They are not one and done. In fact you cant hardly destroy the body of a RamCat. I normally replace the blades in my broadhead anyway if I kill something and that's the same with a RamCat. I did have a couple last year that I was able to resharpen. The blades don't bend as easily as you would think.



Let me clearify, what I've seen of after math pictures majority of the blades were curled to look like crimson talon, toxic cyclone look. Not a bad thing but had a clear curve in them. I said bent, guess I ment curled. I been following lots of torture test on AT. I've seen RamCat shed blades in some of the bone test. Not bend not curl the ferrule looks solid an survives the test but blades 1-2 or 3 in cases not even attached to it. I'll find pictures, I'm just trying to get a grasp of these heads before I try them. I do know, I've bent blades on Spitfire, Rage, killzone and bi-polar to the point the head was unusable. But they survived the hit an I recovered the deer. I was looking yesterday replacement blades are $17-$18 range on eBay. Cheapest knock offs I found were 12 $19.99 so when I do order I'll support RamCat but getting 1 real pack an 12knockoffs to see if they compare.

Not my Test or Pictures but a guy on AT shot one into cow bone to see how stout it was.





No blades made it but the ferrule looks good


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 4, 2017)

Ihunt said:


> I haven't used them.
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned the knockoffs wouldn't be available much longer. I disagree. They can't stop the illegal drugs and poisonous snakes being imported into our country. I doubt a broadhead is going to garner much attention.



Feradyne won a legal battle about intellectual property. Basically got Rage moved to legal seizure at ports. Again I think this will be hard to enforce because a bunch of envelopes with $10-$20 worth of fake rages would be hard to police imo. Ebay lets the buyers sell, but if merchandise gets confiscated for being illegal no refund policy is why people think this will work in Rage Favor. It'll be interesting to see. Considering now some Rage Knockoffs are mailed within US not necessarily coming from over seas if sellers stock piled. That's what I read into situation.


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 4, 2017)

These are all I could find from last year. No damage to either head. With any broadhead there are times when you hit solid bone and something has gotta give!


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 4, 2017)

That's why I wanna try them awesome holes


----------



## fountain (Aug 22, 2017)

Did these heads ever come in?


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 23, 2017)

I ordered 24 more rage knockoffs if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 23, 2017)

I saw a pack of RamCats yesterday at Walmart for $29.99 and the packaging looked slightly different from ones I have had before so I put them back on the shelf lol. If they ain't the real deal I don't want em and that's just my personal opinion. I am very careful with them because I too feel like they will bend..... But the truth is, I have had to pull them 6 inches out of the dirt after they get a pass through and have had one go about 10-15 yards off in the brush after a pass through and the blades are fine when I recover my arrow. Of course I am going to replace or re-sharpen those blades before shooting them again. But from what I have seen they seem to be more durable than you would think.... Granted I haven't hit bone with them yet but from the deer I have shot with them I will continue to use them.... Penetration and how great they fly are enough for me to keep using them..

When they were doing all the testing to show how much better the RamCats penetrated over others, they were shooting them through plywood and they didn't seem to get too tore up from that.. I'm not gonna sit here and say they are the most durable thing out there BUT I think they are much more durable than what people think they are.

For me personally even IF they were one and done (which they aren't) I would keep using them. To me 3 clean and confident kills are worth $40. But again, that's my own personal opinion.


----------



## JJhunts (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## deast1988 (Sep 5, 2017)

Took 3 weeks, I ordered some sort of Rage Hypo extremes I like the blade angle more then Regular Hypos. $11.99 for 12 with free shipping.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 5, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> What about the price of top line bows. A new rifle cost less.
> No way there's that much to it.
> 1600 dollar bows. New. No wonder the cross bow market is booming. Get a good one under 600



That was one of my leading reason on going with a crossbow this year.  370 FPS ready to hunt package for $299 at Walmart or a new compound for $600-700 or take chances with a used compound.  Manufacturers are pricing guys living on a budget out of the compound bow market.


----------



## Country deer hunter (Sep 5, 2017)

I have a bunch of the knock off ram cats they shoot great and look like they will last. They are a bit dull but sharpen up very quickly.


----------



## kbuck1 (Sep 5, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> What about the price of top line bows. A new rifle cost less.
> No way there's that much to it.
> 1600 dollar bows. New. No wonder the cross bow market is booming. Get a good one under 600


You can get a good bow for under 600 too


----------



## bdrum419 (Sep 5, 2017)

I will start by saying this topic hits close to home as I own a company which sells products that are manufactured in China. There are a few points that I want to make/echo. 
1. Country of origin does not dictate the quality of the product you are purchasing. Quality control is important in all manufacturing facilities!! 
2. Most of you have never and will never own a company so you dont know what it is like to have someone else profit off of your intellectual property. 
3. I love hunting! and I understand the hunting industry enough to know that it is REALLY HARD to run a successful business in it. 
4. Your visions of these businesses owners gouging you and getting filthy rich off of $30-$40 packs of broadheads is INSANE!. Yes it probably does cost 2-3 dollars to "manufacture" a broadhead. But to run a business you need to develop products, promote and support them and that costs $$$. 
5. ALL of you purchase products that are made in China! If you dont believe so Id be glad to prove you wrong. 
6. Who in the world goes through 24 broadheads in a season?? Do you shoot at everything that moves in the woods??

So for me I have no problem purchasing products that are made in China but I will not purchase "knock offs". I hope the 30-40% gm Ramcat makes off my pack of broadheads allows them to continue making excellent products.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 18, 2017)

*China Dermic Entry*





100gr mokasi amazon head entry. Buddy watched her crash at 40yds


----------

